# Ice Fishing Get together??



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Are we having an Ice fishing get together this year??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's funny you mention it, I've gotten some PMs as well.

Whenever we plan for an ice fishing getogether, it just so happens to fall on the nastiest weather day of the year. 2 years ago it was -40 below (no seriously) and last year it was a blizzard and the portables were getting blown off the lake.

Third time's a charm? I don't know - we can try again, I could use a hand with the planning this year as well.

Chris


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have some time off around the second week in feb. I wouldnt mind giving it another try. :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Im all for it!

You're right chris, third time is a charm, maybe........

I could help with planning but i have no idea what kind of help i could assist with.....???????


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I wouldnt mind joining in :beer:


----------



## gunner1967 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Chris, I'm all for it, could even help out a bit let me know look forward to it.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

sounds like it could be fun


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A central place is nice if people are coming from all over, and it's nice to get a block of hotel rooms somewhere for all those non-local.

Also, it's hard to determine a lake or spot that can accommodate a lot of fisherman...and be a good spot at that. I don't blame people for not wanting to take a crowd to their hole.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

as "big john McCartney" would say....."Lets get it on!!!!"


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Maybe we can try the VC area again since we really didnt get to fish last year hopefully the wind wont blow AS hard this time around


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

What about Audobon? Its large enough to hold a small gathering on.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not trying to stick my nose in where it doesn't belong, but Devils Lake is really your best and only choice for a get together. Many places to stay, just minutes from the lake, and other things to do besides fishing if the weather is crappy. Plus, most days, you won't find better fishing any where.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

laite319 said:


> Not trying to stick my nose in where it doesn't belong, but Devils Lake is really your best and only choice for a get together. Many places to stay, just minutes from the lake, and other things to do besides fishing if the weather is crappy. Plus, most days, you won't find better fishing any where.


well if you're interested in a get together id say your nose is definitely where it DOES belong


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am about the worst ice fisherman in the world. Have only caught a few keepers each year I have lived here. Just know it is a great place to fish


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

So nobody is intrested???


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i still am


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you guys are going to have it on Devils Lake I am in for sure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry gang, I've been swamped. If someone wants to step up to help coordinate this please send me a PM.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd like to be apart of something in the VC area. Devils lake is a little far for me right now. Had to beg the girlfriend to let me go to LOW last week...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Willy, you better nip that little problem in the bud. Unless you don't have a car and she does. :wink:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

devils lake sounds like a winner to me, Im there everyweekend anyway


----------

